# Causes of a broken touch screen digitizer



## jamespeter12 (May 15, 2017)

What are the causes of a touch screen digitizer? I just want to know why a touch screen digitizer is often damaged or how should I prevent it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Physical abuse is the main cause. Don't drop your device, put it in a case, and get a screen protector.


----------

